# donkeys and mini horses



## rhb (Jul 1, 2004)

I really need a donkey for a psture guard and I think they are the cutest things. I would love to have one. I've been told they play rough. Do most of you have donkeys in with your mini horses? I've got an older horses and I wouldn't want her to get hurt. Please give me advise. Thanks!!


----------



## srpwildrose (Jul 1, 2004)

I have 3 mini donkeys, and they are with my mini mares. No problems. Seems like they keep to their own kind. The mini horses are the the "boss" of the pasture.


----------



## charlee (Jul 1, 2004)

I've had three different donkeys...all jacks...and in with my mini mares....not a one caused problems or chased foals...

If anything, I have a 3 month old colt who harrasses the poor donkey wanting to play! They do want to stick to their own kind it seems....which is why I have NO mule babies after all these years!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 6, 2004)

I have my jennys in with about 20 mares, 6 of them having foals at there sides, my jennys are super sweet and gentle with them all. I have never seen them as much as lay there ears back. They do make excellent guard animals and mine will chase any animal right out of the pasture if they dont belong there! Corinne


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jul 15, 2004)

My donkey boys are in with my minis and our mini sheep, plus our two dwarf minis and they do not bother them not one bit. They protect them. Altho they do allow the cats to come in and drink from the water trough now............lol


----------

